# Goofiest Pic of Your Dog?



## Burque Girl (Jan 21, 2017)

I wanna see! Here's mine...


----------



## jordan.tuckr (Jan 23, 2017)

right when she got out of the water haha
skysky by Jordan Tucker, on Flickr


----------



## DynamicDuo (Sep 3, 2016)

Don't feed the Gremlins after midnight!


----------



## Burque Girl (Jan 21, 2017)

Ha!! Laughing so hard right now. I love goofy dogs. Thanks, I needed that 

Here's another one of my boy. My boyfriend said he looks like an old man in this pic.


----------



## DynamicDuo (Sep 3, 2016)

That's crazy Kaos! These pups are seriously a laugh a minute. They are so crazy!

Here's one of the two of them when they were younger that I posted in a thread somewhere....this was when they were still kept more contained (a lot of good that did us!)



I don't have any really goofy Ciara pics but here's one of her favorite sleeping positions:


----------



## Burque Girl (Jan 21, 2017)

Cutest ever. Do you have a pic of Ciara's face? She reminds me of my Otis.


----------



## DynamicDuo (Sep 3, 2016)

What a silly question! I have tons of pics of all of them lol. She does look a little bit like your Otis but she's all white.

Here's my babes (she's lost some weight since these were taken - she's a fatty):





And here's all three together:


----------



## Burque Girl (Jan 21, 2017)

Hehe! Otis is on a diet. I noticed Ciara's little belly in that pic of her looking out of the window. They are all so cute.

Has she had any issues with the sun? Here in NM it's crazy strong..hence his skin cancer. As soon as I adopted him I would put baby sunblock in him, but before then I'm sure he was just sunning himself every chance he got!

Here's one of Otis and my girl, Maka.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Thought you might enjoy the "DERP" thread we had here awhile back. Click *HERE*.

Joe


----------



## Burque Girl (Jan 21, 2017)

Derp!! Thanks, Joe. Loved it.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

jordan.tuckr said:


> right when she got out of the water haha
> skysky by Jordan Tucker, on Flickr


This one cracked me up. :rofl::clap:

Joe


----------



## DynamicDuo (Sep 3, 2016)

Burque Girl said:


> Hehe! Otis is on a diet. I noticed Ciara's little belly in that pic of her looking out of the window. They are all so cute.
> 
> Has she had any issues with the sun? Here in NM it's crazy strong..hence his skin cancer. As soon as I adopted him I would put baby sunblock in him, but before then I'm sure he was just sunning himself every chance he got!
> 
> We're in the NE near Philly so the sun isn't nearly as strong here. No major sun issues with Ciara but we do put sunblock on her if she's going to be outside for any length of time, like if we go to the park or this summer when we take all three to the beach.


----------



## Picklebottoms (Jan 20, 2017)




----------



## jeffcosta123 (Feb 10, 2017)

Ciaramama said:


> I don't have any really goofy Ciara pics but here's one of her favorite sleeping positions:


I know that position.... it's the "I'm done with everything today" position 

Here's Mayson after being disappointed due to not getting any ice cream


----------



## DynamicDuo (Sep 3, 2016)

LOL Look at his eyes! He looks SO SAD; that's so funny!


----------



## Picklebottoms (Jan 20, 2017)

Morty doing his best Snoozing Zombie impression.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Looks like Morty has it pretty rough, LOL. Great shot.


Joe


----------

